# Is anyone else slow right now?



## wildmagnolia (Jul 1, 2010)

I am curious are any of you other freelance makeup artists slow right now? I figured being peak wedding season I would be booked solid and that is not so much the case.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you are booked, do you have any tips for promoting your business? My website comes up 3rd when you search makeup artists in my area but I feel like there is something I am missing. Any help would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## MACForME (Jul 18, 2010)

Yup.. I'm slow.. VERY slow. I usually am booked solid with prom/wedding season and i've had 1/4 of the business this season that I had last season. I usually get booked via word of mouth and thru the business I work in..But right now, it seems like everyone is hanging on to their money...TIGHTLY..


----------



## LC (Jul 18, 2010)

summers are the worst for me...especially here in hot phoenix. no one wants to get married in the summer. normally i'm double booked on weekends, but in the summer months i'll do maybe 3 weddings a month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so summer is usually when I'll set up some shoots to update my port

also, fall is big wedding season, not just in az, but nationwide. 1/3 of all weddings happen in the month of october. So business will be picking up soon for you, no worries


----------



## wildmagnolia (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_summers are the worst for me...especially here in hot phoenix. no one wants to get married in the summer. normally i'm double booked on weekends, but in the summer months i'll do maybe 3 weddings a month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so summer is usually when I'll set up some shoots to update my port

also, fall is big wedding season, not just in az, but nationwide. 1/3 of all weddings happen in the month of october. So business will be picking up soon for you, no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much!! I really thought that June was the big wedding month, but that makes so much sense. I don't feel so bad now!


----------

